# Dash mounted GPS



## ARW (Jul 3, 2009)

As an avid reader of this forum for over a year but never a contributor - I thought it about time to add a little back. I have been meaning to post pics of a dash mounted GPS option which I have not seen posted elsewhere and I noted that Mr Yu was enquiring in another thread. 

So after much thought I have ended up mounting a TomTom 740 using a standard "Genuine TOMTOM Adhesive Disk" - to great effect. As a note I did try the "Herbert Richter 85mm Super Slimline Ahesive Dash Disc" but it did not provide sufficient suction to handle hard acceleration/breaking. 

- I have just realised that my posting rules do not allow me to upload pictures. So any help in uploading the images greatly recieved.

Alex


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Start by describing where you stuck it!


----------



## ARW (Jul 3, 2009)

In summary behind the MFD on hard plastic not the leather, however, pictures speak better thant words and LS7Tango has kindly offered to add them to the thread.


----------



## LS7Tango (May 4, 2009)

Here you go Alex....














































Simon

PS - Anyone got TomTom running on 3g iphone yet??


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

I'll happily add them to the thread, if you PM me with the URL(s)...

... lol, and before my post was finished Simon beat me to it!


----------



## LS7Tango (May 4, 2009)

GTROC......home of the fastest accelerating URL's on the net:chuckle:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Each to their Alex but I wouldnt be happy with that!

For me I need a hard install without wires running in view, and also I want an easy removal. Also the obstruction of one's view ahead would be an issue for me too.

The TomTom 740 is one of the few satnavs with a proper clip out mounting so you can remove the unit but leave the mount in situ.

I opted to use a brodit mount to the right of the steering wheel and it suits all my aims and needs as I can leave the mount in place rather stealthily.

Thanks for the post anyway as it will offer another option to one and all.

CC


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> Each to their Alex but I wouldnt be happy with that!


I have to agree... but I like the look of that adhesive mounting plate. I only have an old TomTom One at present - been holding off an upgrade until the GTR arrived (I wanted to explore discrete/stealth installation options), so no excuse now.

I was using my old TT One on Thursday, propped up under the AV unit - obviously unsuitable for any high-speed manouvres(!) but it did start me thinking:


It's nicely sheltered from sunlight there
It should be easy to run a cable up into the AV unit for a proper tidy install
I just need a way of fixing the 740's active mount to the MusicBox fascia...
... and I think that suction plate might do the job nicely. Has anyone tried one of these in a vertical position?

Of course, I could be foiled if the combined mount/740 height is too much for the gap between the "R" switches and the centre console, but I reckon it's worth a go... only downside I can see is that I probably wouldn't be able to insert new CDs with the TomTom in place, but then I can easily rip them before I set off.

Anyone with a TomTom 740 feeling sufficiently helpful to see whether 740-in-active-holder will fit in that gap, before I buy one?! Cheeky request - I know :chuckle:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

guycuthbert said:


> I have to agree... but I like the look of that adhesive mounting plate. I only have an old TomTom One at present - been holding off an upgrade until the GTR arrived (I wanted to explore discrete/stealth installation options), so no excuse now.
> 
> I was using my old TT One on Thursday, propped up under the AV unit - obviously unsuitable for any high-speed manouvres(!) but it did start me thinking:
> 
> ...


My only reservation with that idea is GPS signal.

I do have a GPS repeater somewhere (bought from the US as stupidly illegal here....) which would help.

Worth a try though......


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> Worth a try though......


Agreed - but my little old TomTom one (which I think is only a SiRF II chip, rather than the newer, faster, stronger SiRF III) was fine all day down there...

Like you say, worth a try...


----------



## ARW (Jul 3, 2009)

Like all on this forum I have been trying to find the best option which works with the car and aids ease of use. 

Charles Charlie - I actually agree about wire and have been contemplating a hard wired solution however I am still open to other options. Regarding restriction of view – it is actually minimal due to its position which in line of site puts it behind the nearside corner of the car which give my seat position (which is as far back as you can get) is not a bad solution.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

ARW said:


> Like all on this forum I have been trying to find the best option which works with the car and aids ease of use.
> 
> Charles Charlie - I actually agree about wire and have been contemplating a hard wired solution however I am still open to other options. Regarding restriction of view – it is actually minimal due to its position which in line of site puts it behind the nearside corner of the car which give my seat position (which is as far back as you can get) is not a bad solution.


All in all it just shows how problematic it is finding a solution for our satnav woes.

I'll keep plugging away too!


----------



## GOLDMINE (Apr 5, 2009)

I was told by middlehursts that you can have your non sat nav fitted with the factory fit sat nav as soon as it is available.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Yep. Heard that rumour too.

You can guarantee and rather large chunk of GTR Tax attached to that retrofit scenario!


----------



## apj30 (Jun 26, 2009)

GOLDMINE said:


> I was told by middlehursts that you can have your non sat nav fitted with the factory fit sat nav as soon as it is available.


Does anyone from Middlehursts use this forum? Can we confirm this?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Er, as ARW has repeated my request for some pics of Charlie's 740 install, can we have some pics of your install please! (Charlie)

I'm tempted to get the retro-fit when/if it becomes available, but the extra functionality of a TomTom, most importantly speed cameras, makes it look like poor value as it is bound to be very expensive.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Er, as ARW has repeated my request for some pics of Charlie's 740 install, can we have some pics of your install please! (Charlie)
> 
> I'm tempted to get the retro-fit when/if it becomes available, but the extra functionality of a TomTom, most importantly speed cameras, makes it look like poor value as it is bound to be very expensive.


Well I was gonna take some tomorrow during daylight (!) but since you're desperate.....
























































I used an old dashmount bracket carefully placed between the upper and lower parts of the dash. Hardwire kit from TomTom runs down into the footwell.

David, any guesses why my OBD socket is open..........?? :thumbsup:


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> I used an old dashmount bracket carefully placed between the upper and lower parts of the dash. Hardwire kit from TomTom runs down into the footwell.


Neat - and I guess that's out of the way there... I still want to try my suggestion by the MusicBox to see if it reduces reflections. Just ordered 740 LIVE online - works out at £210 (after £30 cashback) 



charles charlie said:


> David, any guesses why my OBD socket is open..........?? :thumbsup:


Hehe - you have the AP EDM map installed? :clap:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

guycuthbert said:


> Hehe - you have the AP EDM map installed? :clap:


Just installed stage 2 before I left work, then drove home logging some parameters to make sure all was good.

All I can say is rearrange these letters...


H L Y O C K F I N U G O C W !!!!!


I may have to drop down to stage 1 map as it is brutal. More fun to be had tomorrow me thinks...... :thumbsup:


----------



## ARW (Jul 3, 2009)

In danger of going slighty off thred (a couple of beers can do that) - is there no appertite for the Litchfield goodies Vs AP - my perception (so please no flaming) is a subtle but balanced impovement (must confess to previously owning a Type 25 from the Litchfield stable) Vs a more "play it loud" option (watch Good Morning Vietnam).:blahblah:


----------



## ARW (Jul 3, 2009)

Charles Charlie - good option - thought about that position but was concerned about a restricted view due to the steering wheel.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

View is great as I've never had a satnav in front of me in any car I've owned. I tend to go by the audio directions and the odd glance down. Being able to access teh screen easily is a godsend over screen mounting IMHO.

I cant comment on the AP vs Litchfield stuff other than I like having control over the flashing myself i.e. I can go back to my stock map prior to service and update maps as they become available.

The soon to be sorted data logging will be useful too, as will being able to use different maps for trackdays etc.

For me the AP was always on my mind so I just had to have a play!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Thanks Charlie (forgot your real name!), I didn't mean in the middle of the night!

I can see why it works ergonomically, although it does look a bit odd blocking off that air vent. 

Do you pay the £7pm to keep Live going? I don't do enough miles to justify that I think. Will it still have live traffic avoidance without it, i.e. via TMC? Losing mobile camera updates would be annoying, but I wonder how truly up to date and accurate they are on Live?

Congrats on the AP, brave man going straight for Stage 2!
Do you have a Y-pipe fitted? I think Benji said it was designed for at least a Y-pipe and better still full cat-back.

I will post up my AP experience shortly.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I use a £3 vent clip for a PDA, takes 2 mins to fit and easy to unclip it

now have a smaller holder

all fleebay for pennies


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I saw a TomTom mounted on a vent clip and it was the flimsiest thing I've ever seen! Wobbles and moves around under the slightest g-force.

Out of all the options so far, I still think the old fashioned windscreen mount looks neatest and detracts from the interior the least.

Unfortunately they are seldom up to the task of keeping the unit attached under sustained maximum g!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Thanks Charlie (forgot your real name!), I didn't mean in the middle of the night!
> 
> I can see why it works ergonomically, although it does look a bit odd blocking off that air vent.
> 
> ...


I paid for the LIVE services as I would have been paying for some sort of camera update anyway. I dont do that many miles but I like to have everything updated hassle free.

I have the Willall y-pipe fitted and stage 2 runs (so it seems) perfectly. I know it may be some kind of placebo effect but I would say it runs better at low speeds too. Acceleration is so brutal and silky smooth.

My only reservation at the moment is the tranny. I'm having my fluids changed next week following my trackday exertions so I will keep off the beans until the fluids are nice and new.

My AFR runs 14.4 at tickover, and ranges from 11.8 to 18.8 during road use. What have you seen with stage 1?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

charles charlie said:


> I paid for the LIVE services as I would have been paying for some sort of camera update anyway. I dont do that many miles but I like to have everything updated hassle free.
> 
> I have the Willall y-pipe fitted and stage 2 runs (so it seems) perfectly. I know it may be some kind of placebo effect but I would say it runs better at low speeds too. Acceleration is so brutal and silky smooth.
> 
> ...


14.4 and 18.8! Are you sure? That sounds mighty lean to me! I haven't uploaded the data log I took on the rolling road yet and haven't done any on-road data-logging yet.

Just running Stage 1 with the Milltek pipe. Feels much stronger, but I'll do a separate post shortly.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> I paid for the LIVE services as I would have been paying for some sort of camera update anyway. I dont do that many miles but I like to have everything updated hassle free.
> 
> I have the Willall y-pipe fitted and stage 2 runs (so it seems) perfectly. I know it may be some kind of placebo effect but I would say it runs better at low speeds too. Acceleration is so brutal and silky smooth.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the update, can you comment on the noise increase? is it massively louder than standard?

Enjoy the car now with a CAP on it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

now this is getting interesting - remaps already under user test!

Andy - have you checked with Benjy that those AFR's are OK? I wouldn't want to have the discussion with NUK re a blown engine for the sake of 20bhp when you already have 540 - 550 with a Stage 1.

Please give us some more feedback as you do more miles with it.

D


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

14.4 if fine for tickover, and 18.8 could well happen when you lift off the throttle.

What really matters is where is the AFR under large throttle openings and when the revs rise.

As the revs rise I would expect it to move into the mid 12's & then on to high 11's. So best thing is to set the logger going and then go full throttle in 3rd or 4th to the red line and have a look at the log.


Rich


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Rich-GT said:


> 14.4 if fine for tickover, and 18.8 could well happen when you lift off the throttle.
> 
> What really matters is where is the AFR under large throttle openings and when the revs rise.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Rich, my understanding was that my figures seemed right form what folks at NAGTROC and COBB forums have said.

That said, I did try to log but the AP wouldnt do it. I can get live info but no logging.

Did [email protected] give you an updated link for software to resolve EDM logging issues?


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

No update I have seen. Logging does seem to work, although I have a list of issues. Have had no detail from Joe as to what aspects he is working on.


Rich


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

charles charlie said:


> Thanks for that Rich, my understanding was that my figures seemed right form what folks at NAGTROC and COBB forums have said.
> 
> That said, I did try to log but the AP wouldnt do it. I can get live info but no logging.
> 
> Did [email protected] give you an updated link for software to resolve EDM logging issues?


Was the 18.8 on the overrun or on acceleration? What about the 14.4?
I believe turbo cars want to be run richer than that for safety.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

I am pretty sure that with that I saw a note from Benji that logging does not work yet but will soon.


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

*Back to TomTom 740 Mounts...*

Been following the various GPS mounting threads for a while...bought a Tomtom 740 a few weeks before my GT-R arrived, and it's a great bit of kit - if you do a lot of miles the live updates are really good. But to my knowledge there's no standard vent mount available for the 740, which is why we've been seeing all these different ways of mounting it.

I think the vent to the left of the steering wheel is a good place to mount it, so I bought a mount for a tomtom xl - six quid from ebay....got my dremel out and ground off a couple of little lugs at the very front of the mount to leave a flat piece of plastic. I then took the dremel to the standard mount and cut everything off from the swivel ball backwards. Then with quick drying araldite glued the two together










The problem with all the vent mounts is that they rely on spring pressure to keep the thing stable. Not good in a car with a built in G-Meter. So I took off the spring mechanism and fixed the mount with a couple of cable ties


















Happy with the result - very stable and no hard wiring required - the power socket is just below the vent










Guy


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

Very neat solution guyblue - nice work  How fiddly were those cable ties to apply through the vent?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice work Guy! I presume as you had to use cable ties the mount is semi-permanently installed, i.e. you can't take it off when you park?

Just wondering if it poses a security risk if some lowlife decides to go looking for the unit in the car.

I've just ordered a 940 Live from Amazon (because it must be "200" better than the 740, right?  ) and will be looking at different ways of mounting it.

I hear the screen isn't too good in direct sunlight, so that may be needed to be taken into account.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Good work Guy, that's my kind of modding! Take something, cut it, stick it, bend it, and get it to work!

Marvellous!


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks Guys....hmmm, there's a lot of Guys on here...unusual

Yes Guy - I had to make multiple bends in the cable ties to make them curve back on themselves so I could get a hold of them. Bit tricky but not hard

Yes David - I'd need a knife or a pair of snips to remove it, so there is the security angle to consider. I just get the feeling (rightly or wrongly) that it's the type of car that will either be targetted for vandalism (as we've already seen with the guy who had somebody carve his initials in it), or for complete theft rather than the opportunist sat nav thief....I plan to do high miles in mine and leave at at travel lodges (generic term) overnight, so I guess we'll soon find out.

I've heard on the 940 that the volume actually goes up to 11, so yes, I think you're right, a far better unit....

Cheers

Guy


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

guyblue10 said:


> I've heard on the 940 that the volume actually goes up to 11, so yes, I think you're right, a far better unit....


Now I find out the 940 goes to 11. :nervous:

Looks like my 740 is going on ebay......


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

guyblue10 said:


> I just get the feeling (rightly or wrongly) that it's the type of car that will either be targetted for vandalism (as we've already seen with the guy who had somebody carve his initials in it)...


That was me (Guy) Guy


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

charles charlie said:


> Now I find out the 940 goes to 11. :nervous:
> 
> Looks like my 740 is going on ebay......


:chuckle:

I think the only difference between them is the 940 comes with US and Canadian maps and I drive in the US a couple of times a year on average.

Does the 740 have an FM transmitter for giving voice guidance and MP3 playback?


----------



## Scudder (Jun 2, 2008)

guyblue10 said:


> The problem with all the vent mounts is that they rely on spring pressure to keep the thing stable. Not good in a car with a built in G-Meter. So I took off the spring mechanism and fixed the mount with a couple of cable ties
> 
> Guy


Cheers for the idea but my problem is a bit different. My vent bracket grips the vent slats no problem, but the weight of the 740 actually twists the entire vent when cornering, so it ends up sitting at 10 to or 10 past twelve.

Drive through a series of S bends and the bloody thing is al over the place.

Anybody know how to possibly tighten the vent unit so it cannot rotate?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> :chuckle:
> 
> I think the only difference between them is the 940 comes with US and Canadian maps and I drive in the US a couple of times a year on average.
> 
> Does the 740 have an FM transmitter for giving voice guidance and MP3 playback?


No FM transmitter on the 740, MP3 not sure...


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

The rotating vent issue means that is right out for me, that would really annoy!

Out of the options so far, I think Charlie's is the neatest, assuming of course the windscreen mount it comes with is not up to it... 

I try not to fiddle with the sat nav too much whilst on the move and leaning forward slightly to do so is no biggie to me.

The 940 has an FM transmitter, but seeing as I probably won't bother to load it up with my music, that is not likely to be very useful to me...


----------

